# How bad is my battery - OR - what battery do you recommend?



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey guys,

I have an Autozone Duralast Gold battery in my car, and it's around 3 years old. Through working on my car for hours, listening to music, etc, I've managed to drain it to the point that it needs a jump start somewhere around 6 times since I've had it. As would make sense, especially since it isn't a deep cycle battery, it seems that it's getting easier and easier to kill.

So... how jacked is this battery? Normally, it sits at 12.6V and 14.3V with the car idling, but doesn't seem to have much reserve capacity anymore. 

Since I'm assuming the answer to my first question is, "it's jacked up pretty bad," what do you recommend as a replacement?

I've read good things on here about Sears Die-Hard Platinum batteries, but just thought I'd check if there are any other good ones that aren't too expensive. I know Optimas are/used to be popular as well.

I rarely listen to music with the car off, but there are definitely times where I'll be working on it for hours with the trunk or doors open causing a light or two to be on, and starting and stopping the car for brief periods to check things. I know this kinda stuff isn't really great for a battery, but I figure there are some out there that can deal with it better than the one I have.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

There is a battery that can be found at Orileys auto parts that has been relabled off a "car audio" battery manufacture. i just can't remember the mame/model of it. Someone may know the name or do a search on it.


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

I've tried a bunch of different batteries, inluding red tops, and yellow tops. By far my favorite is the Interstate Megatron.


----------



## RPercival (Sep 21, 2011)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> There is a battery that can be found at Orileys auto parts that has been relabled off a "car audio" battery manufacture. i just can't remember the mame/model of it. Someone may know the name or do a search on it.


The O'Reilly Super Start Extreme is a re-tagged Deka Intimidator. It's a very good AGM battery. I have one in my car and it's great.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

I recommend Deka Intimidator over all others (if the O'Reilly one is the same then that included), but Odyssey (AKA Diehard Platinum), Kinetik, XS are some other good ones.

I use the 9A31PH. It's fuggin huge.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Built for car audio battery are more on marketing gimmick.... Just get a high CCA battery will be good enough.... 
Also, your already 3 years, I would say it is almost time already...


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

No, battery quality definitely varies. Deka isn't even a car audio brand, by the way. They're an industrial brand. The plates inside are more dense than most brands, and the battery is just heavier duty than others.


----------



## tonesmith (Sep 8, 2011)

Odyssey and Deka are both good American made brands, at the time I bought a new battery for my accord the odyssey was the superior battery in my situation as far as ccas, ah rating and warranty (not pro rated like Deka). This is my battery.
PCA925
http://www.odysseybattery.com/autospecs.html

Of note, when the dealer tested my battery the cca read was much higher then listed in the spec in the link.
I would read their FAQ too, it's informative.
For your concern, look at the ah or amp/hour ratings to see how long the batteries will last while the engine is not on.

I looked up authorized dealers on their site, contacted lots of local dealers and found a good cash price. I have had zero problems 2 years in, I frequently play the stereo like you.

I'd say either battery is quite good, just see which is best for your budget and application by comparing the specs and cost.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

RPercival said:


> The O'Reilly Super Start Extreme is a re-tagged Deka Intimidator. It's a very good AGM battery. I have one in my car and it's great.


Thankk you, I was doing another search and this brand named: Shuriken, seems to be just the same as a Kinetik battery. Difference seems to be on the badges just like the oriley battery.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah, Shuriken is also good. I think I've read that they are the same as well...


----------



## ktmrider15 (Nov 19, 2011)

optima yellow top


----------



## DiMora (Nov 14, 2011)

Optima Yellow Top


----------



## tonesmith (Sep 8, 2011)

DiMora said:


> Optima Yellow Top


Notoriously unreliable, terrible warranty support, not as much power on tap as either the intimidators or the odysseys.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

tonesmith said:


> Notoriously unreliable, terrible warranty support, not as much power on tap as either the intimidators or the odysseys.


Agreed. Avoid Optima.


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts (Mar 15, 2011)

Optima was a great battery at one time, they are NOT anymore. They are worthless pieces of ****. I have 2 yellows and one red in a temp controlled shop with a smart battery tender on them and they will not hold a charge after a few years. I have consulted with Optima and am quite aware of their piggy back charge methods and proper care. 

It turns out that they now use 100% recycled lead, not pure lead as they once were. They are now made in Mexico and China and not the US as they once were. 

Just for kicks go to your local auto parts retailer with a battery tester, pull an optima off the shelf and test it with a load tester (*you can not test a battery with voltage, its all about cca). You will find that most of the optimas on the shelf will test replace/fail. 


That being said, 10 years ago they were the best battery you could buy. Now I wish I had spent the money on anything else. 


Rant over......


And IMO the Exide Orbital is a great battery and well worth checking out. I have been using this battery for a while now and it is a clear performer. 

Re: Battery comparison | Wayland’s Words


~JH


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yellow Tops are $$$ for what you get. I just picked up the Interstate Megatron MTP-24F with 800CCA, 1000 Cranking amps, etc. VERY nice battery and it can be had for like $115


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

tonesmith said:


> Notoriously unreliable, terrible warranty support, not as much power on tap as either the intimidators or the odysseys.


 
THIS.... 

I like the Sears DHP/Odessey 12/1500 series myself...


----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a stinger spp 2150. No probs and always enough power.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Great info on this thread !


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

+1

Sears Die Hard Platinum and Interstate Megatron are perfect if you want to just pick one up locally. VERY good batteries


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Been using interstate too, working well so far.


----------



## Ankit69 (Oct 13, 2009)

if you have a costco membership, might want to look at kirkland brand. i just put one in my moms car and it was like $60 for the battery, 10 yr warranty (first 3 - replacement, after that prorated) and i believe these battery are made the same as interstate, (read that somewhere).


----------



## redbaronace (Sep 27, 2011)

I too am waiting to replace the battery in my truck but since it functions 100% still, figure i will wait till a great sale occurs on the Diehard Platinum.

The Sears guy told me that every so often they go on sale for 25% OFF, but usually the sale only lasts for a day. Sometimes, you can get a coupon for 25% off one item.

I plan to wait till the sale and then jump. At $219 for a battery, the sale price helps save $58.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Ankit69 said:


> i believe these battery are made the same as interstate, (read that somewhere).



That explains why I see the Interstate truck at work every week at work!! 


Haven't checked out the battery section in quite some time but I am pretty sure they do NOT have a 10 year warranty.


----------



## Ankit69 (Oct 13, 2009)

Salami said:


> That explains why I see the Interstate truck at work every week at work!!
> 
> 
> Haven't checked out the battery section in quite some time but I am pretty sure they do NOT have a 10 year warranty.


def. wrote it to quick meant to say 100 month warranty (8.3 yrs)


0-36 months full replacement
prorated after that.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Ankit69 said:


> if you have a costco membership, might want to look at kirkland brand. i just put one in my moms car and it was like $60 for the battery, 10 yr warranty (first 3 - replacement, after that prorated) and i believe these battery are made the same as interstate, (read that somewhere).


Currently Delivered by Interstate drivers too 

Salami- pm me with where you work.... My office phone starts with 425-313....


----------

